# Should I change my hair color? Pics of my skintone and hair inside...++



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

I've always loved red/reddish-brown hair color. For years, I've been getting auburn/crimson/burgundy etc. colored highlights. Also, because I relax my hair, the base color is dark brownish. When I wanna add vibrancy to my fading highlights, I use red semi-permanent color and it gives the brown base a reddish glow (mostly in the sunlight).

But seriously, red is a hard color to keep up. Its a PITA for me; for some reason, it fades quickly and washes out easily no matter what I do. So, though I still love it, I'm interested in trying something new, but not permanent so that if I decide to go back to my red, I can. I've been considering a dark brown or BLACK even (a rich black) but I've been told that depending on your skintone, black hair color makes you look older and can wash you out...

Sooooo (Sorry for the novel!!!) What should I temporarily change my hair color to? Would black be a no no for my complexion? Should I try a brown, or all in all, should I stick to my red? Honest and constructive criticism is welcome!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























Sorry for so many pics, lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

I like great colors when it comes to makeup...But personally when it comes to hair...I like dark brown, black or ones natural color...But your hair color does not look bad at all...Just my preference is dark hair....The darker it is the better I like it....I like my m/u with dark hair...i'm weird


----------



## Brittni (Mar 4, 2009)

I think you're really pretty and dark hair would look goood.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I like great colors when it comes to makeup...But personally when it comes to hair...I like dark brown, black or ones natural color...But your hair color does not look bad at all...Just my preference is dark hair....The darker it is the better I like it....I like my m/u with dark hair...i'm weird_

 
If I had to do a darker color, it would definetely be a chocolate brown or black...Im just worried that black will might make me look older in a bad way or wash me out...I hear black works if the complexion is right, and I dont know if mine is! I also hear that even if its semi-perm. that black is hard to wash out...so if I love it great! But if it looks horrible on me...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm open to those two dark colors because I've never tried them before.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Girl ......Look at Rihanna......nothing washed out about her ...I laways do a Brown/Black ....Black is hard wash out....any dark color really.....Espresso as well...But just do a shade that is the closest your natural color so that it compliments you and is easy to maintain ....


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

Coturesista posted this picture today...Brooke appears to be close to your complexion  http://concreteloop.com/wp-content/u...5192022_10.jpg


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

Nothin' looks bad on Rihanna, lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It's kinda true, though...) Rihanna is also a lighter complexion than me and I just worry that black may look harsh on me in a bad way, or flat...I will look into finding a color that is close to my natural one; I've just been using reds for so long that I want something that looks naturally great but isnt boring or flat.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think a deep chocolate brown will look great on you.....I go from auburn to black just depends on my mood ....


----------



## LoveMU (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the second picture, you're hair looks gorgeous!

I say deep brown, because then you can see it darker and decide later if you want to make it black.  Also, black hair works for many skintones, so I don't think you have to worry.  Deep brown is good because your hair will prob have the reddish tones underneath that you will be able to see in the sun.  i think that makes a nice effect and looks natural.


----------



## BrownEy3d (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LoveMU* 

 
_I love the second picture, you're hair looks gorgeous!

I say deep brown, because then you can see it darker and decide later if you want to make it black.  Also, black hair works for many skintones, so I don't think you have to worry.  Deep brown is good because your hair will prob have the reddish tones underneath that you will be able to see in the sun.  i think that makes a nice effect and looks natural._

 
Thank you! =] I like the idea of a warm brown (we're going into warmer months anyway) with red peeking through.


----------

